# Turntable Track Power



## pdecesare (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello!

So i installed my Walthers 90' motorized turntable. Got it working and it's pretty cool!!! Install instructions were not the best LOL 

My question is "track power" for each loco sitting on a turntable leg/track. I know each track needs power for the loco to move. Should I install a toggle switch for EACH track or just one main switch for all the turntable legs/tracks? I have most auto sounds of the locos turned off, so powering up doesn't cause 15-20 locos to start making sounds, they are all quite. Given the fact that most auto sounds on the locos are off the only reason I'm asking about an on/off switch is so i can leave the locos on the turntable legs/tracks and know there is no power under them. 

Also, IF i use switches for EACH track, should i use toggle switches or something like the Atlas "0215 Selector" ??

Thanks - Peter


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

My layout was built for DC operation, so each turntable lead track and stall track has a ON-OFF toggle switch.
Six or seven 215 selectors would take up too much space.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

pdecesare said:


> Hello!
> 
> So i installed my Walthers 90' motorized turntable. Got it working and it's pretty cool!!! Install instructions were not the best LOL
> 
> ...


Presumably you are using conventional DC. In DCC, you simply need a feeder to each of those tracks -- the loco doesn't care if the track has power if the decoder isn't sending any current to the motor (you have already solved the sound issue). In DC, every track needs a feeder wired through a kill switch. I don't know that it really matters what kind of a switch you chose (I'd opt for DCC if I were doing this -- just one way in which it is so much simpler than DC).


----------



## pdecesare (Nov 10, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Presumably you are using conventional DC. In DCC, you simply need a feeder to each of those tracks -- the loco doesn't care if the track has power if the decoder isn't sending any current to the motor (you have already solved the sound issue). In DC, every track needs a feeder wired through a kill switch. I don't know that it really matters what kind of a switch you chose (I'd opt for DCC if I were doing this -- just one way in which it is so much simpler than DC).


Sorry, I should have specified, my system is DCC.


----------



## pdecesare (Nov 10, 2021)

I should have mentioned my system is DCC.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You can just let engines sit idle if you want to in DCC, shut off lights, no sound...and they'll take very little of the available power to the rails. But, it does add up once you have six or more of them taking up power. If you have a 5 amp power supply for your DCC system, and aren't running ops sessions with ten engineers running 20 or more locomotives, you will be want to get them off the rails...or depower the rails entirely, and yes, that would be via a simple toggle in series to each radial.

In case it isn't obvious, in DC, when you dial up voltage, all locomotives will use that voltage, and some of the available amperage, to move. All at once. Even off the radials and into the pit if the orientation of the polarity is right.


----------



## pdecesare (Nov 10, 2021)

mesenteria said:


> You can just let engines sit idle if you want to in DCC, shut off lights, no sound...and they'll take very little of the available power to the rails. But, it does add up once you have six or more of them taking up power. If you have a 5 amp power supply for your DCC system, and aren't running ops sessions with ten engineers running 20 or more locomotives, you will be want to get them off the rails...or depower the rails entirely, and yes, that would be via a simple toggle in series to each radial.
> 
> In case it isn't obvious, in DC, when you dial up voltage, all locomotives will use that voltage, and some of the available amperage, to move. All at once. Even off the radials and into the pit if the orientation of the polarity is right.


I have a 5 amp wireless system. When complete there will be about 20+ locos sitting around the turntable, plus any locos running or sitting in the yard. Given what you said, I'm leaning toward a power switch. Is is best to toggle each track or one toggle for all the turntable tracks in your opinion? Lastly, is the Atlas "selector" better or use 2-pole toggles?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have always been in DCC, and I am a lone operator. I rarely have more than five locomotives on the rails at any one time, and I never run more than two locomotives at once. I, too, have a 5 amp supply, but as you can see, my requirements are below 'modest'. In your case, and if it were my rails, I would use a selector that allows me to power a single radial, or two or more radials at a time. Wiring all those to single toggles sounds too much like work for a retired guy who just wants to run trains.  But, if you can get a good supply of quality DPST toggles without much fuss or expense, and don't mind doing the work (or, egads, actually enjoy it!), perhaps that is what you'd rather do. I don't have experience with the Atlas device, but there must be several looking on who do.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Uff Da, 20 lead tracks off the TT - - that would be a lot of soldering for individual toggles. Might want to look into switches which do not require soldering. SPST would work. I kind of Like M's suggestion - - get a rotary. May have to get multiple. But you could wire a SPST upstream in series. So, say, have 3 SPST toggles for tracks 1-8, 9-16, 17-24, and then 3 rotary switches to control each individual track - - I think 6PST would be the correct terminology? I'm sure they make 20PST switches but probably 'spensive! 

With my suggestion, you could actually fire up or keep at idle 3 locomotives. Doesn't really cut down on the soldering, but would give you the option of shutting those boys off to save decoder wear and tear. 

Your idea of only one SPST would work. From either leg of the power bus to the SPST. SPST to a terminal strip or some other splitter. 20 leads from a terminal strip to the individual tracks. Doable.


----------



## pdecesare (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the great input!! I need to decide - maybe I'll ask my wife HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

If you turn off lights and sound you should be fine with 20 locos just sitting on powered tracks. Otherwise turn off each individual track.


----------

